# Roll Bag Recommendations



## dc2123 (Jan 12, 2014)

I am looking to buy a roll bag, and was wondering if there was any specific brand or design that was best.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for.  More info please, maybe I can help.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2014)

I wondered too.  My initial thought was the foodsaver-type bag rolls.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 12, 2014)

I think he's looking for the bags chefs on the TV competition shows roll up their knives in when they're told to pack their knives and go 

dc, a lot of that is just for show. You're probably better off asking your first boss what you need to bring with you rather than walking in with stuff you may not need. You've had advice in other threads from working chefs and often in a professional kitchen, knives and sharpening services are provided.


----------



## dc2123 (Jan 13, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I think he's looking for the bags chefs on the TV competition shows roll up their knives in when they're told to pack their knives and go



yes that is what I was speaking of. Just overly curious since just like there are good and bad knives, there are probably good and bad roll bags. 

But I cant show up with my chef knife and paring knife wrapped up in a towel. Unprofessional and not safe.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 13, 2014)

dc2123 said:


> yes that is what I was speaking of. Just overly curious since just like there are good and bad knives, there are probably good and bad roll bags.
> 
> But I cant show up with my chef knife and paring knife wrapped up in a towel. Unprofessional and not safe.


Garlic is still right. Contact your future boss and ask what you are expected to bring. You won't look silly.


----------

